# Last year for Vortex



## unit (Jun 11, 2008)

What was the last model year for the Vortex? Anyone have an idea why they quit making it?
Thanks


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Litespeed has archived catalogs on their website although off the top of my head I believe it was 2007.


----------



## unit (Jun 11, 2008)

Juanmoretime said:


> Litespeed has archived catalogs on their website although off the top of my head I believe it was 2007.


yeah sort of...The last catalog they have is 2006 (http://www.litespeed.com/2008/catalog.aspx) and it never downloads properly for me.

Thanks for the reply. I never realized that the Vortex was DD'ed until I saw the new catalog in a bike shop (with no Vortex in it). The Vortex is a favorite of mine, I was surprised to see it go. I guess the market just did not support this type of frame.


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

I'm guessing but; 6/4 Ti is hard to work with, scarce and they needed to make room in thier lineup for the Archon & Icon. 

I got one of the last new frames from a shop in Chattanooga TN.


----------

